# Front doors, stain to paint



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Finished these in six hours today. Orbital sand 150-320. XIM 400 primer. Two coats DE Evershield. Sprayed with Capspray 8900 HVLP.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great. What color?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Some Behr Marquee color. Had Dunn Edwards match it. Local West Coast supplier that just gave me some pricing, thought I would try it out.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks the balls
Do u have before pics
Also pics of it taped off?
And one of the sprayer

Nice to see refreshing posts other then rrp jobs
Excellent dtuff


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Here you go:thumbsup:


Phinnster said:


> Looks the balls
> Do u have before pics
> Also pics of it taped off?
> And one of the sprayer
> ...


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweet stuff
We are going to be doing a set of ornate detailed doors
Stain to f p o e


----------

